# Appels téléphoniques



## philsaone (14 Octobre 2015)

J'ai reçu mon Apple Watch 38 hier soir. A priori , tout fonctionne mais je me pose une question. Lorsque je reçois un appel téléphonique, l'appel Watch sonne ce qui est normal mais aussi l'iPhone. Or il me semblait avoir lu que lorsque l'Apple Watch était active, l'iPhone ne sonnait pas ,ce qui me semblait normal.  Cela est il normal ou j'ai loupé la configuration.


----------



## Dukeducon (14 Octobre 2015)

Moi perso, mon apple watch 42mm sonne lors d'un appel et aussi l'iphone.


----------



## philsaone (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok. Merci de la réponse.


----------



## Vanton (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui je confirme, pour les appels les deux sonnent. Apple a dû considérer que c'était trop important pour le réserver à la montre


----------



## Fonzerelli (28 Octobre 2015)

Dans certaines situations, j'aimerais lors d'un appel : 

Montre vibre
Téléphone silencieux ou au pire, vibre
Impossible ?


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2015)

C'était sensé être le cas avant mais la ça ne fonctionne plus, du coup vive la discrétion...


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (29 Octobre 2015)

Tu as un très joli machin sur le côté de ton iPhone qui sert justement à couper la sonnerie du téléphone. Lors d'un appel, ta montre sonne, ton iPhone vibre.


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2015)

Gérard Ceccaldi a dit:


> Tu as un très joli machin sur le côté de ton iPhone qui sert justement à couper la sonnerie du téléphone. Lors d'un appel, ta montre sonne, ton iPhone vibre.


Enfin l'iPhone il fait limite plus de bruit avec le vibreur qu'avec le haut parleur... Mon 4S me manque pour ca.


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (29 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai que c'est loin d'être discret, limite sex toy


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2015)

Gérard Ceccaldi a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est loin d'être discret, limite sex toy


Ah je sais pas je ne m'y connais pas trop en sex toi


----------



## Vanton (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## terenciode (30 Octobre 2015)

Genial l'innocence de notre cher fousfous ! Il joue il est tout mignon!


----------



## Fonzerelli (30 Octobre 2015)

donc pendant une réunion, les gens entendront ma montre sonner ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Octobre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> donc pendant une réunion, les gens entendront ma montre sonner ?


Pas la montre, ton iPhone


----------



## Fonzerelli (30 Octobre 2015)

Justement, il me semble pas qu'on peut rendre silencieux les appels sur la montre.

Mais comme cela semble changer selon les versions de iOS / WatchOS, je vais tester avec notamment le mode ne pas déranger sur l'iPhone et/ou la montre…


----------



## Vanton (30 Octobre 2015)

Tout peut être silencieux : le tel, la montre. On peut même désactiver les vibrations en mode silencieux sur le tel. Sur la montre je ne sais pas en revanche.


----------



## NestorK (31 Octobre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Justement, il me semble pas qu'on peut rendre silencieux les appels sur la montre.



Il suffit de mettre la montre en silencieux depuis les coups d'oeil rapide section réglage.


----------



## Fonzerelli (31 Octobre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Il suffit de mettre la montre en silencieux depuis les coups d'oeil rapide section réglage.


Effectivement, ça respecte le mode silencieux de la montre. Je ne crois pas que c'était le cas au début avec WatchOS 1.

J'ai également remarqué qu'activer le mode « ne pas déranger » sur l'iPhone fait que les correspondants entendent la tonalité  « occupé ». C'est aussi nouveau, non ?


----------



## Vanton (31 Octobre 2015)

Depuis l'origine la montre et le téléphone peuvent avoir un unique réglage ou des réglages séparés. On avait le choix


----------



## Fonzerelli (1 Novembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Depuis l'origine la montre et le téléphone peuvent avoir un unique réglage ou des réglages séparés. On avait le choix


Certes, mais la désactivation du son ne fonctionnait pas pour les appels, seulement pour les notifications.


----------



## Vanton (2 Novembre 2015)

Pourtant je me rappelle avoir été au cinéma avec ma montre qui vibrait mais ne sonnait pas...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Novembre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Certes, mais la désactivation du son ne fonctionnait pas pour les appels, seulement pour les notifications.


Absolument pas.... Ma montre n'a jamais sonnee pendant un appel... Ça serait insupportable... Montre et iPhone sont toujours en vibreur, je crois n'avoir jamais entendu la sonnerie d'aucun des deux...

Il suffit juste des les avoir réglés...


----------

